

Google thinks Emacs is pure spam - egorpe

I&#x27;ve heard all these stories about Google smashing websites with some penalties for nothing but I never though it is serious.<p>I really though the penalties are reserved for spammers, scams and generated garbage content.<p>Imagine my surprise when I find an email in my inbox saying my humble blog with a single post about Emacs autosave configuration is &quot;having pure spam&quot; and the 
manual action has been applied to the entire website.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;GCUDlzp.jpg<p>How do you deal with it?<p>What next? Just simply having a domain will be considered spamming by big G?
======
torgoguys
It sounds like some algorithm messed up. It happens. Nobody and nothing is
perfect. I imagine you generally appreciate the results of that very same
algorithm (a spam filtered experience) as you search the web.

File the reconsideration request. If that doesn't work, THEN you've got
something to complain about.

------
scholia
Google is the web's policeman, judge, jury and executioner. You have no right
of appeal. Kafka would be proud....

#DontBeEvil

------
mariehaynes
This looks like a new site. Did you just recently develop this domain? Any
chance it was used for spam in the past? If that's the case, then just file
for reconsideration and let Google know that you are the new owner and they'll
lift the manual action.

Otherwise, file for reconsideration and explain your plans for developing the
domain and you should be fine.

I do admit that it's a bit strange for a brand new site with one post to be
given a pure spam penalty...unless, again, the domain was previously used for
spam.

------
informatimago
Use [http://duckduckgo.com](http://duckduckgo.com)

